# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Τι ειδος ειναι ο επισκεπτης μου???

## teo24

Καλημερα στην παρεα μετα απο παααααρα πολυ καιρο.Εδω και λιγες μερες μου ελεγε η γυναικα μου οτι ερχετε ενα πουλακι και καθεται πανω στην σιτα της κλουβας μου  και μετα ετρωγε σπορια απ το πατωμα αλλα δεν ηξερε τι ειναι...Αφου μου το ειπε 3 μερες συνεχωμενες εβαλα κι εγω ενα κλουβι με καναρινοτροφη και νερο πανω στο τραπεζι κι αφησα την πορτα ανοιχτη.Εχθες το απογευμα λοιπον που γυρισα σπιτι βρηκα το φιλο-φιλη  μας μεσα να τρωει σαν να μην τρεχει τιποτα.Πηγα κι εγω κι εκλεισα την πορτα.Ειναι πιο ηρεμο κι απ τα δικα μου,ειναι μικρουλη σωματικα και κανει ενα μακρυ βραχνο ηχο.Τι ειναι???Πρεπει να τους αρεσει τι μπαλκονι μου τελικα γιατι ενα απ τα 2 πουλακια που μου εχουν απομεινη ακομα ηρθε στα χερια μου πριν απο 4 χρονια με τον ιδιο τροπο περιπου, εκεινο το επιασα με τα χερια πανω απ τα κλουβια και ζωη να χει περναμε αψογα,ενα θυληκο καρδερινοκαναρο...[IMG]   aluminium sulphate powder[/IMG]

----------


## Polina

Τελειο!!!! Καλα και μπηκε μονο του στο κλουβι? Φοβερο!!! Δεν εχω ιδιαιτερη εμπειρια ωστε να σου πω τι ειναι, αν και νομιζω πως καποιο μιξ με καναρινι ειναι, συγνωμη αν κανω λαθος. Οπως και να εχει ευχομαι να εχεις και μ αυτο αψογη συμβιωση! Να το χαιρεσαι το νεο φτερωτο φιλαρακι!

----------


## kostas karderines

Λουγαρο αρσενικό είναι

----------


## teo24

Σ'ευχαριστω Κωστα.Τωρα αυτο τι να το κανω...παιζει να ειναι απ την φυση και να ειναι τοσο ημερο???Ουτε που τρομαζει οταν το πλησιαζω.τρωει μια χαρα κι εκανε και μπανιο στην μπανιερα σημερα.Ννα ειναι εκτροφης και να το εσκασε απο πουθενα αντε να το κρατησω αλλα οχι αν ηταν ελευθερο.

----------


## Soulaki

Για να ειναι  τοσο ημερο, μαλλον εκτροφης θα ειναι.Οποτε αν θες το κρατας.
Εγω ετσι επιασα ενα καρδερινοκαναρο, θυληκο,....αλλα το δικο μου ειχε δαχτυλιδι....οποτε , το κρατησα.....
Εινα κλεφτρονια, τελικα. ::

----------


## kostas karderines

Θοδωρή εγώ θα το κρατουσα!99% είναι πιασμένο το πουλί.τα λουγαρα από την φύση τους είναι πολύ ημέρα πουλιά,ακόμα και τα πιασμένα ημερευουν αμέσως.τωρα και να το αμολησεις σίγουρα θα το πιάσει κάποιος άλλος! προσωπικα είναι από της συμπάθειες μου αυτά τα πουλιά.

----------


## Soulaki

Και εγω θα το κρατουσα, εξαλλου, ειναι και κουκλακι.....πως να αντισταθεις?

----------


## teo24

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια..λεω να τον κρατησω τον φιλο μας.Τα παει μια χαρα,του πηρα και μια τροφη για καρδερινες,τρωει και το φρουτακι του κανει και μπανακι κι ολα καλα....

----------


## Γιούρκας

Τεο τι κανεις λεβέντη μ?Ολα καλα?Αντε καλορίζικος

----------

